# Most Ideal Match For Each MBTI Type with gender



## TEDD N T JAY 37 (Nov 27, 2017)

This is my opinion from years of observation what are your thoughts 

ESTJ

Male- ISFP/ISTP
Female- ISTP

ISTJ

Male- ESFP
Female- ESFP

ESFJ

Male- ISFP
Female- ISTP

ISFJ

Male- ESTP/ESFP
Female- ESTP

ESTP

Male- ISFJ
Female- ISFJ

ISTP

Male- ESFJ
Female- ESTJ/ESTP

ESFP

Male- ISTJ
Female- ISTJ/ISFJ

ISFP

Male- ESFJ/ISFJ/ENFJ
Female- ESTJ 

ENFJ

Male- ISFP
Female- INFP/ESTP 

INFJ

Male- ENFP
Female- ENTP

ENFP

Male- INFJ
Female- INTJ

INFP

Male- ENFJ/ENFP
Female- ENTJ/ENTP/ENFP

ENTP

Male- INFJ
Female- INTJ

INTP

Male- ENTJ
Female- INTJ

ENTJ

Male- INFP
Female- INTP

INTJ

Male- ENFP/INTJ
Female- INTJ


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Accurate. ENFJ and ENFP women are like two different worlds, but I seem to be able to establish a good connection with them very easily. INFP women on the other hand, get to experience an instant connection with me, and I get the ISFP women too, but I need a girl that would bring my extraversion out. I would rather want a conversation partner that is Ne / Fe dom than a Fi dom, if you get what I'm sayin

BTW you forgot ISFP and ESFP


----------



## TEDD N T JAY 37 (Nov 27, 2017)

Fru2 said:


> BTW you forgot ISFP and ESFP


Thank you for the notice and the response


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Heya tedd n TJ. Um, what I’m noticing is that basically the reciprocal is not corresponding in all...but maybe you’re saying that’s a true thing? Lol. For some? So for instance INFP male best match ENFP but ENFP female best match INTJ? You know...there really need to be some studies—- but then, it might feel way too stringent. The Enneagram has all these relationships mapped out, anyway— both the positives and the “what could go horribly wrongs”. 
Tedd n TJ, incidentally, what do you think of typing someone based on eye movement? Also what do you think of davesuperpowers (on YouTube) consistent way to type people process? What methods do you favor?


----------



## TEDD N T JAY 37 (Nov 27, 2017)

Llyralen said:


> Heya tedd n TJ. Um, what I’m noticing is that basically the reciprocal is not corresponding in all...but maybe you’re saying that’s a true thing? Lol. For some? So for instance INFP male best match ENFP but ENFP female best match INTJ?


Yes the lack of reciprocation is due to the type not being the MOST IDEAL type for the other type despite one type being the most ideal for one party.



Llyralen said:


> Tedd n TJ, incidentally, what do you think of typing someone based on eye movement? Also what do you think of davesuperpowers (on YouTube) consistent way to type people process? What methods do you favor?


I personally don't recommend it, there are too many inconsistencies and rooms for error. I would not rely on it but that is mostly because i have repressed Se, so i don't believe in using basic sensory information to make a final conclusion, it's highly unreliable when in pursuit of constant accuracy. I prefer to study the person being typed and identify their functions and how they seem to be arranged because no matter what, people's functions and the way they operate is constant and it shines through any misleading sensory information. Sensory information will tell you that a person who is talking alot can not be an introvert and hence by using pure sensory information, you would assume that person is an extroverted type but if you identify their functions, you will notice that they actually are an introvert contrary to the sensory conclusion.

DaveSuperPowers is an ENTJ yes ?. " consistent way to type people process?" i'l tell you when i finish watching his videos.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Tedd n tj, I didn’t quite catch what type davesuperpowers is... from the ENFP stuff it sounded like he identified with problems with high Ne and I thought I saw on his website something about he and his wife being ENFP and INFJ and actually I thought he was the INFJ... so I don’t know. Likely ENFP? The objective “make typing a science” idea came from him meeting with a researcher and the researcher explaining the experimental or hypothesis process and to establish scientific “truth” the experiment should be repeatable. I have a background in nutrition research so I like this. I think the method is still subjective though, you’re looking at the topics people choose to talk about for that first division. Eye movement seems like it would be less subjective (except, you are right, without a lot of training or if just not good at looking for it, then moot.). But we don’t know if the info on eye movement and type is confirmed or anything. It would have to be repeatable. 

I never did the thread we and @Elvis81 talked about, did I. About working on functions besides the first 4. Eh... taking on too much because it sounds exciting... Ne and not over-committing... a struggle for me. 

As for your list, it seems we see many of these consistently. I didn’t know that any other INFP males thought it was a good match to marry ENFPs, but my hubby seems happy. . The INTJ females with INTJ males... that’s my brother and sister in law. I had to tell her they were both INTJs just recently. She was like “What the...”. But she doesn’t know much about MBTI and kind of thinks she is an INFP anyway because she “likes feelings” and “likes to write”. And I know the requirements INTJ women place on things (she was my best friend before she married my brother). Basically 1. He must be smarter than her. #2. Best if he is better looking than her, tall, or makes more money. My brother looks like John Hamm, although she is considered very pretty too. Anyway, I think INTJ females CAN marry other types. I have another INTJ female friend and her husband is ENxP and he has a PH.D. Basically INTJ females just need to feel they’ve married “up” is my take. Anyway, your list does seem like some more frequent pairings we see here on PerC.


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

There's just no internal consistency in your system and function interactions.
It's hard to see what, if any, criteria you are using to make this map.

In some cases you have dom/inferior swaps (ESFJ+ISTP) with two different functions,
in others entirely different function sets (ESTJ+ISTP),
and in yet others I/E versions of the same functions (ISTP+ESTP / INFP+ENFP).

Also, why do some types get multiple choices, (and INFPs most of all, no fair! lol), and others get just one?


On another note, INFJ (f) + ENTP (m) doesn't have an optimal track record. The two types find each other, sure, but fitting as the "most ideal" is highly questionable considering sustainability (lack thereof) of most relationships, and the frequently reported severely unhealthy matches (appearing co-dependent + abusive).

By and far, more INFJ (f) profess satisfactory relationships with ENFPs (not the only option... include ESTP/INTJ/ENTJ),
and many INFJ (m) recommend ISFP/INFP.

I don't believe "ideal" matches can be reduced to one type each, because Enneagram and Instinctual Variants also play a huge role in what an individual needs from a partnership.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I have never dated based on MBTI nor would I. Dating is difficult enough irl without adding a type or two to find on top of that elusive chemistry. But to each their own


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't really pay much heed to the compatibility guides for types cause it varies from person to person in my eyes, but saying that, ENFJs and ENFPs seem to be the people that usually make me feel the happiest around them, so that works. Nothing beats the warmth of an ENFx. Y'all are great.


----------

